# Model 3/Y Key Fob



## AkaPhil (1 mo ago)

Hi All,
I am new to the Site !
I currently have a Model 3 and am about to receive a new Model Y Performance, and I live in Queensland, Australia.
I have tried to buy a Key Fob for the Model 3/Y in Australia but Tesla do not sell them here any longer, so I am seeking a kind hearted US resident who would be willing to purchase one for me in the US and forward it on to me in Australia !
(Of course I would pay for it plus postage)
Cheers,
Phil


----------



## MissJane (7 mo ago)

I seem to remember that a couple of aftermarket companies were selling them. Can’t remember which one.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

I don't use the key fob or even the Key card. I only use the key card as a backup. My phone does all the locking/unlocking amongst other things.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

AkaPhil said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the Site !
> I currently have a Model 3 and am about to receive a new Model Y Performance, and I live in Queensland, Australia.
> I have tried to buy a Key Fob for the Model 3/Y in Australia but Tesla do not sell them here any longer, so I am seeking a kind hearted US resident who would be willing to purchase one for me in the US and forward it on to me in Australia !
> ...


I'm willing to help as long as you really think you need the keyfob and are sure that it will work in Australia. I believe it works through Bluetooth, so it would work the same and at the same frequencies in Australia, but it's up to you to make sure.


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

ThAbtO said:


> I don't use the key fob or even the Key card. I only use the key card as a backup. My phone does all the locking/unlocking amongst other things.


I agree with ThAbto, why do you want/need a key fob? Not having to use anything but my phone is one of the things I love about owning Teslas! I park in a garage several days a week and I just hand them my key card which I keep in my wallet. What is the advantage of a Tesla Key fob?


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

All the fob does is unlock and lock doors, (similar to the key card), and open/close the trunks.

The Tesla app does so much more.


----------



## m3y3 (1 mo ago)

ThAbtO said:


> All the fob does is unlock and lock doors, (similar to the key card), and open/close the trunks.
> 
> The Tesla app does so much more.


I have a key fob that I purchased from the US before the model 3 was introduced here. It works fine and is actually very useful for opening the trunk, frunk and charge port (hold down rear of fob continuously) on my M3 without having to get your phone out and go into the app. Also useful if you forget your phone! I was lucky enough to get one another one from Tesla Australia for My model Y before the changes to laws relating to button batteries prevented Tesla from selling the key fob here ( It does not have a screw to stop the battery compartment being accessed by kids). Hopefully they will eventaully modify the design to include a screw to secure the battery compartment and then they may resell it here.


----------



## AkaPhil (1 mo ago)

AkaPhil said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to the Site !
> I currently have a Model 3 and am about to receive a new Model Y Performance, and I live in Queensland, Australia.
> I have tried to buy a Key Fob for the Model 3/Y in Australia but Tesla do not sell them here any longer, so I am seeking a kind hearted US resident who would be willing to purchase one for me in the US and forward it on to me in Australia !
> ...


Thx for the info Guys !


----------

